# Fjords running barrels! (...that's what my face looked like, too.)



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I went to a local horse show yesterday and I saw a couple of Fjords. They were amazingly pretty. But once the barrel class started and I realized these two Fjords were going to be running barrels, I laughed.

...And they rocked it! Holy crap. I was surprised. :shock: They were better than half the quarter horses in the show. haha

Just thought I'd share this and see what other people thought.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow i wish i could've seen that. i've never seen or heard of a fjord running speed events. But that just goes to show that horses can be trained to do anything and shouldn't really be sterotyped.


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

I bet they probobably wouldn't make it to the pro level, but that's really cool! I've seen some mules doing barrels


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't imagine my Fjord doing barrels lol! But good on them


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What the flip? Fjords? I guess what I've been told is true. Fjords are the world's most versatile horses.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I've seen them running events as well. They're really no different than any youth pony out there running.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

And might I ad that these were some...well-fed Fjords. Big chubby teddy bears. =D


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

My fjord does gymkhana, reining, and coleadero. They are an extremely versatile breed. And soo much fun!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

When I was showing alot, back in my hometown area, there were a couple of Fjord horses that gamed...they were darn good at it too!


----------



## Armani (Jun 16, 2009)

Fjords are good at anything! We've got a Fjord here that jumps 1.30 against other warmbloods. And a few that are quite high in cross country. They are good in anything!


----------



## MissPogoPony (Jun 20, 2009)

Aww, That would be really cute!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

How about a cutting Fjord?

Dusty's Great Adventure



















Fjords rock! They really can do anything! And in a mohawk at that!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thats cool, ill stick with my QH's.


----------



## IdahoCowgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha they are so cute. Its like the little pony that could. LOL

I agree with Reining Girl though..I'll stick to my QH's but that is so cute to see.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hehe a mowhawk lol.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Can't underestimate those little legs, they can move quickly!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

haha that's great!

Fjords rock at everything!


----------



## crayz4horsez (Aug 19, 2009)

my fjord barrel races! we have only been doing it for a few months but he kicks QH butt!! haha


----------

